# Mountain Lake



## Badger (Apr 28, 2013)

This is my newest soap using Mountain Lake FO from Peak.  I used TD and cobalt ultramarine for colorants.


----------



## ohliver (Apr 28, 2013)

Lovely! I really like the vivid blue color.


----------



## Ancel (Apr 28, 2013)

Yay Badger!! Beautiful :clap:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 28, 2013)

You just keep getting better with each batch!


----------



## soap_bubbles (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful! Love it!


----------



## judymoody (Apr 28, 2013)

Very nice!  Very appropriate scent and color pairing.


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 28, 2013)

Very pretty! LOVE the colors & the stripes!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 28, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> You just keep getting better with each batch!


 
Thats exactly what I was going to say!  I'm sure you are proud


----------



## Badger (Apr 28, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> Thats exactly what I was going to say!  I'm sure you are proud



I am pretty proud of this and I thank you all for all the kind compliments!


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 28, 2013)

Gorgeous soap Badger!!!


----------



## kpduty51 (Apr 28, 2013)

Did I miss you saying what kind of swirl that is?  Is it a zebra swirl?
I bet you are happy with it.   Very nice.


----------



## misskat22 (Apr 28, 2013)

Do you ever make ugly soap?! I love it! You did a great job!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks marvelous!


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow that is fantastic!  And I love the blue colour (sigh...I need a new blue colour!)  In short....I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Badger (Apr 28, 2013)

kpduty51 said:


> Did I miss you saying what kind of swirl that is?  Is it a zebra swirl?
> I bet you are happy with it.   Very nice.



Yes, this is a zebra or tiger swirl.



misskat22 said:


> Do you ever make ugly soap?! I love it! You did a great job!



Yes, I do make ugly soap.  I usually don't post it here very often, but I have some posted on my blog.  I post every soap I make on my blog pretty much.  The good, the bad, and the ugly


----------



## Irja (May 2, 2013)

Great looking soap


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (May 2, 2013)

*GRUMBLES with Jealousy*




I am so close to doing test batches.....yet still nothing is going right.


----------



## pootsiesgirl (May 2, 2013)

Gorgeous soap!


----------



## heatherglen (May 2, 2013)

Awesome stripes!


----------



## three_little_fishes (May 2, 2013)

Wow, Badger! That is beautiful! The blue is such a nice color.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 2, 2013)

Badger said:


> Yes, I do make ugly soap.  I usually don't post it here very often, but I have some posted on my blog.  I post every soap I make on my blog pretty much.  The good, the bad, and the ugly



Bull. I've seen your blog. Nary an "ugly" soap on it.  
I love them all. 
I hope if I'm ever in a swap or the friend swap, I get one of your soaps!!


----------



## Badger (May 2, 2013)

Thank you all so much!  I guess I am hard on myself when it comes to my soaps and I want them all to be perfect.  (I am not the least bit of a perfectionist when it comes to myself... really).


----------



## ruby61 (May 2, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## SueSoap (May 2, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## theath2010 (May 3, 2013)

Beautiful, that shade of blue is my all time favorite color!


----------

